# Is it just me?



## StingRay999 (28/1/15)

Hello all. I have been absent from vaping for some time and only recently started again. I remembered from when I was vaping a couple of months back that VK4 from Vapeking was my all time favourite and so I orderd 3 x 18mg and 1 x 12mg of the good stuff.

Upon arrival of the goods I immediately noticed that the colour was a lot different than what I remember as I was expecting a very lighter clearer product instead it was quite a darkish yellow. I did not think to much of it and proceeded to start Vaping the 12mg as this was the strength that I used to have. I immediately picked up that it did not taste anything like the VK4 I remembered but rather almost identical to a Honey Tabaco Blend which I used a while back. It is also very harsh on the throat and leaves a very dry feeling in my mouth.

I would just like to know if anyone else has experienced this or if it is just me who has been absent?


----------



## Rafique (28/1/15)

Very true, I get the same inconsistency with their flavours, I only vape 12mg from them but sometimes its way too harsh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (28/1/15)

Some batches might be steeped longer than others I noticed that makes a difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## StingRay999 (28/1/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> Some batches might be steeped longer than others I noticed that makes a difference.



That might possibly be the case. Tried the 18mg as well and it definitely tastes exactly like honey tobacco. Not even a single hint of caramel.


----------



## Ashley A (28/1/15)

I've also noticed that a lot of the flavours are not consistent. VM4 18mg used to be my stable go to juice but the flavour has been different each time and I never tasted a batch like my first batch even after stopping it for a while in case my tastebuds acclimatized to them.

It's especially annoying when you try out a flavour and love it, then stock up on it on the next order and they are not the same by a long shot. Especially the combination flavours where it's perfect the first time round, then one flavour is all you taste on the next order and the next order has another dominant flavour. I try to let everything steep for 2 weeks from dispatch as I notice my Vapour Mountain liquids are almost always better after steeping for a while. My Peach rooibos2 for example was exactly like drinking a Lipton Peach Rooibos on the previous order.

This time round, there's no rooibos taste at all, just peach so I tell my fellow vapers it's plain peach. I also don't really want to pass on the feedback or I might get the other extreme of just rooibos the next time. Hopefully the consistency will improve over time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Necris (28/1/15)

had this happen to me with Boba's bounty,i suspect,as other have mentioned that steeping time makes the difference

Reactions: Like 1


----------

